# "Lunchables"



## MAC33 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm sure you have all heard of Oscar Mayer's Lunchables (if you haven't, it is basically a pre-packed little meal usually for children but still friggin delicious). The healthiest one that I think I've seen of these so far is the pizza with "pepperoni flavored sausage". My question is whether or not this is ok for cutting? From reading the nutrition label it seems like it would be fine to eat, except chances are I am probably wrong. So you decide for me whether this is bad for cutting or not. Thank you. 
Here is the nutrition content per package:
*Calories* - 310
*Total fat* - 11 g
         Saturated fat - 4g
         Trans fat - 0g
*Cholesterol* - 30 mg
*Sodium* - 570 mg
*Total Carbohydrates* - 37 g
         Dietary fiber - 3 g
         Sugars - 8g
*Protein* - 16g

These things don't seem that bad at all for me and they're really tasty, so I was wondering what you all feel about this while cutting.


----------



## sonofman (Apr 20, 2006)

I personally would not eat this on a cut or otherwise.  Foods like this are so processed.  If you wanted to do as part of a cheat that would be your call.  I just think you can get more bang nutritionally for your buck than this.  Post the ingredients.  I'm sure the nutrition gurus will chime in.  

Good luck on your cut!


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm gonna go with a "no" on the lunchables. You didn't post the ingredients and I'm sure there is some crappy stuff in it.


----------



## petrainer (Apr 20, 2006)

I would skip anything highly processed like that during a cuting phase.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 20, 2006)

If the cals fit, then once in a while....treat it more as a cheat, definitely not an everyday thing.

I'm betting it's loaded with nitrates/nitrites. Sugars are kinda high-ish for meat 

It's probably more akin to junk food than "healthy"....especially when Kraft only gives the nutrition label and not the ingredients on their website (that tells you something right there)


----------



## r0dxx (Apr 20, 2006)

If I remember correctly...from a list I saw a few years back, "Lunchables" were on the TOP 15 WORST foods you can eat list.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2006)

MAC33 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you have all heard of Oscar Mayer's Lunchables (if you haven't, it is basically a pre-packed little meal usually for children but still friggin delicious). The healthiest one that I think I've seen of these so far is the pizza with "pepperoni flavored sausage". My question is whether or not this is ok for cutting? From reading the nutrition label it seems like it would be fine to eat, except chances are I am probably wrong. So you decide for me whether this is bad for cutting or not. Thank you.
> Here is the nutrition content per package:
> *Calories* - 310
> *Total fat* - 11 g
> ...


It is good to see that you are looking at the nutrition labels.  However, those labels don't mean everything.  What you need to do is view the ingredients as well.  I bet if you take a look at the ingredients you will be sort of disgusted and won't eat one of those things again.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think they are disgusting, you could probably make your own healthier verison if you wanted too.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/9703/16/lunchables/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunchables


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 20, 2006)

I read an article called  slimmer kids, fatter profits that showed lunchables have lowered soduim and transfat


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I bet if you take a look at the ingredients you will be sort of disgusted and won't eat one of those things again.


No sorry....I've read em before and they still taste damn good  haven't had one in ages though heh!


----------



## SkinnyKid (Jul 14, 2008)

i eat a lunchable every day, turkey and cheddar.  They're great for you, lots of protein, especially if you drink a glass of milk with it.  Cheddar is one of the only nutritional cheeses.  Dunno about the pizza lunchable, but the turkey and cheddar is real good when cutting, cause i'm ripped. But i run alot


----------



## Built (Jul 14, 2008)

Who cares what's in them - if they fit your macros and don't make you overly hungry, go for it.

Personally I prefer food I prepare for myself, but I'm a good cook.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this a joke thread?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2008)

No, its just odd that veteran members bring up old threads.  I guess its better than making new ones...

When I FIRST got into looking at my foods, Lunchables was one of my first disappointments.  Though I didnt understand much in the beginning, I knew well enough that these bastards suck, nutritionally wise.  

Not to mention, theyre over expensive and they dont satisfy satiety for me at all.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 15, 2008)

holy crap!  just noticed the original date there akira.  I think these postings result from people at least trying to use the search function!  I've done it before on other forums.


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

They sure are tasty though.

__________________


----------

